# Newell 229



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Where should I begin taming a Newell 229?
I have adjusted the the shaft tension screw on the side plate so the weight just hits the ground without overrun but this thing is still really wild. 

I fish Penns and Abues but would love to get this thing set up for my 11' lamiglass rod. Currently have 17lb. mono on it.

Oil, thumb, more tension, slower load, what?

Help,
KM


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Heavier oil and more end tension and make sure you don't have too much line on the spool . That old rule of the lure dropping to the ground was invented for freshwater bass guys , its doesn't work for heavy surf loads .


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks Con I'll give the oil and tension a try.
Any idea what weight oil I should start with? 

Thanks again,
KM


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

rocket fuel liquid grease may work or rf xs.u could also put some mags in it


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> rocket fuel liquid grease may work or rf xs.u could also put some mags in it


both


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

practice.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

If you can't find Rocket fuel XS (xtra slow ) or liquid grease then try heavy gear oil , 85or 90w. The newells unlike many reels now allow you to use lots of end tension , xtra end tension alone might be enough for the reel .


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

*Liquid Grease*

About $10 and includes shipping.

Don

http://www.tgdevelopments.com/shop/


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

BLUESMAN said:


> Where should I begin taming a Newell 229?
> I have adjusted the the shaft tension screw on the side plate so the weight just hits the ground without overrun but this thing is still really wild.
> 
> I fish Penns and Abues but would love to get this thing set up for my 11' lamiglass rod. Currently have 17lb. mono on it.
> ...


bluesman, I was just thinking about
getting this reel for inshore blackfishing!
Know that this is not what you had
posted about, but have you had
any experience using this reel for 
bottom fishing? Need to know if
it has the power to stop a big blackfish
without being too heavy. Thanks!


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Newell - bottom fishing*

T-

Never used it for bottom fishing, but I think it would meet both of your requirements. It is very light, and it is tough. I used Carl Newell's conversion kits for Penn Squidders a while back, drag washers, bearings, spools, shafts, frames all the best quality. Ive been impressed with the guts of this reel, it's just wild to cast after a 525 or 7000.

Hope that helps,
KM


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

